# Support newer wireless adapters!



## bmbags (Dec 30, 2005)

I am new to TiVo, but with my best option being wireless due to the location of my TiVo I am very disappointed to hear of the lack of certified support for the current wireless usb adapters on the market today.

My suggestion would be to make sure that current technology is supported when it is really the only readily available option to the public.

Thanks.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

We live in a Windows world, Tivo runs on Linux. Drivers for Linux aren't a priority for hardware manufacturers. Tivo recently released a Tivo branded Wireless adapter in hopes of solving this and other wireless problems.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, TiVos solution to the problem is their own adapter. That way they control the hardware and software and can ensure performance and compatibility.


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

megazone said:


> Yeah, TiVos solution to the problem is their own adapter. That way they control the hardware and software and can ensure performance and compatibility.


but you pay a premium for a wireless adapter that can only be used on a TiVo - not on a PC! Probably a small price to pay but sure limits comparison shopping.

d


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

But you also get higher performance, which you won't get from any of the other adapters.

At least TiVo offers some options, some other CE devices support one adapter model.


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

megazone said:


> But you also get higher performance, which you won't get from any of the other adapters.
> 
> At least TiVo offers some options, some other CE devices support one adapter model.


have you used their adapter and gotten better performance - if so I may regret my netgear purchases.

I think many of us see it as a Linux box and expect Linux compatibilities at least. But it is actually a Settop box with a managed comfiguration so my expectations should be moderated that way - thanx for the answer.


----------



## ayches (Jan 1, 2006)

The belkin usb wireless adapter that is supported by tivo cost 12.99 on ecost
I have one, and I just ordered 1 for my friend. The only difference is that I paid about $35 for it last year.


----------

